#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Πράξη ανακήρυξης διοικούσας επιτροπής ΤΕΕ, 04.09.2010

## Xάρης

*Πράξη ανακήρυξης διοικούσας επιτροπής ΤΕΕ
*
που εκλέχθηκε στις Ειδικές Συνεδριάσεις της Αντιπροσωπείας του Τ.Ε.Ε. με μυστικές ψηφοφορίες την 11.7.2010 και 4.9.2010.

Το Προεδρείο της Αντιπροσωπείας του Τ.Ε.Ε., έχοντας υπόψη:  

Τις διατάξεις των παρ. 2 και 3 του άρθρου 8 του Π.Δ. της 27.11/14.12.1926, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε από το άρθρο 8 του Ν. 1486/1984 και το άρθρο 14 του Ν.2187/94, καθώς και τις διατάξεις της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 9 του Ν.1486/84.Τα αποτελέσματα των μυστικών ψηφοφοριών που έγιναν στις 11.7.2010 και 4.9.2010  κατά  τις  Ειδικές  Συνεδριάσεις  της  Αντιπροσωπείας  του  Τ.Ε.Ε., η οποία εκλέχθηκε από τις εκλογές Τ.Ε.Ε. της 25.4.2010, σύμφωνα με α) την παραγρ. 5 του άρθρου 7 και την παραγρ. 2 του άρθρου 8 του παραπάνω Π.Δ., όπως  αντικαταστάθηκαν  από  τα  άρθρα  7  και  8  του  Ν.  1486/1984 και το άρθρο 14 του Ν. 2187/94 και β) το άρθρο 18 του Π.Δ. 7/2010,
ΑΝΑΚΗΡΥΣΣΟΥΜΕ

Σύμφωνα με την παρ. 3 του άρθρου 8 του Π.Δ. της 27.11/14.12.1926, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε από το άρθρο 8 του Ν. 1486/1984 τα Μέλη της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Τ.Ε.Ε. όπως παρακάτω:  

Αθήνα, 4 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 

* Πηγή :* TEE

----------

